# Oakley Racing Jacket or Radarlock Path



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm looking into getting either the Oakley Racing Jacket or Radarlock Path XL. I am wondering which ones you guys use and which lens tints?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I had a local optometrist order me up some Rx customized Oakley Split Jackets. Got grey tint. Then got a deeply discounted pair of persimmon tint lens from the military wing of Oakley. Hope all arrive soon.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Lol...what with the red Sidi Spider shoes I got people are gunna be thinking I'm a mid-aged wanna b young. haha which would be true :thumbsup:


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the Flak Jacket and the Radars with the Path lenses. The wraparound lenses of the Radar lenses are vastly superior when the speed picks up, they do a much better job of keeping the wind out of my eyes. 

I like the VR28 lenses for bright conditions, but I tend to wear the clear lenses more often than not. Most of my rides have a lot of tree cover. I'd rather dip my visor in bright sunlight versus not being able to see at all in the dark shade. I have the photochromic lenses on the Flak Jackets, which work really well, so I'd like to get the same for the Radars at some point.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Can't speak for the racing jacket but of the few glasses I've tried the Radar Path is by far the best.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

7daysaweek said:


> Can't speak for the racing jacket but of the few glasses I've tried the Radar Path is by far the best.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

7daysaweek said:


> Can't speak for the racing jacket but of the few glasses I've tried the Radar Path is by far the best.


which lens tints do you use?


----------



## JakeSch (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok I had a pair of radar path and now ride with split jackets. The radars were awesome. The wrap around lens offered much better visibility. The fit is also better and they stay tight and I never had to poke at em while riding.
The split jackets are still pretty good. The closed frame keeps them from getting scratched up as much and the OO polarized lenses are very clear. That said they dont fit as well, and the fat lower jaw I find to be very disruptive when looking behind me. 
I wiped out pretty bad last year and stopped my fall with my face. The radars I was wearing were destroyed, but so was my face and they definitely saved my eyes. I got the splits to try something new and it was definitely a step down. I will be getting a new pair of radarlocks as soon as they come out with a color as cool as my bright green anti-freeze radars.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

cr500taco said:


> which lens tints do you use?


I have the Jade iridium lenses. I only wear them when it's bright out 'cause I haven't bought another pair of lenses for them. Not sure if it's the iridium or just oakley in general but I've never had an issue with fogging and after about 2 years the lenses seem to be holding up extremely well. A couple of minor nicks but no major problems with scratches or smudges.


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

If you have an Oakley store around you, the Jawbone is on clearance. Just picked up a pair with Fire Iridium and VR28. VR28 is better for going in and out of trees and shade(amber base tint), while the Fire are good for bright open spaces. Both lenses are vented so no fogging

I was using, and still use Flak jacket XLJ for golf, but riding with them was smudging the bottom of the lenses and the would fog. 

And FYI, Racing jacket lenses WILL fit Jawbones, so you can still order extra lenses.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

JakeSch said:


> Ok I had a pair of radar path and now ride with split jackets. The radars were awesome. The wrap around lens offered much better visibility. The fit is also better and they stay tight and I never had to poke at em while riding.
> The split jackets are still pretty good. The closed frame keeps them from getting scratched up as much and the OO polarized lenses are very clear. That said they dont fit as well, and the fat lower jaw I find to be very disruptive when looking behind me.
> I wiped out pretty bad last year and stopped my fall with my face. The radars I was wearing were destroyed, but so was my face and they definitely saved my eyes. I got the splits to try something new and it was definitely a step down. I will be getting a new pair of radarlocks as soon as they come out with a color as cool as my bright green anti-freeze radars.


Thanks for the input. The Split Jackets looks to be just like the Racing Jacket. I tried on the Jawbone (haven't found the Racing Jacket, in stores) which are just like the Split Jacket and Racing Jacket and I was concerned of the lower jaw being thicker and would be distracting.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

naedward812 said:


> If you have an Oakley store around you, the Jawbone is on clearance. Just picked up a pair with Fire Iridium and VR28. VR28 is better for going in and out of trees and shade(amber base tint), while the Fire are good for bright open spaces. Both lenses are vented so no fogging
> 
> I was using, and still use Flak jacket XLJ for golf, but riding with them was smudging the bottom of the lenses and the would fog.
> 
> And FYI, Racing jacket lenses WILL fit Jawbones, so you can still order extra lenses.


The Flak Jacket XLJ was recommend to me and I thought about getting those, but I did hear that they have a fogging issue while riding.

Thanks for letting me know. Don't have an Oakley store too close by, but I'll call and see if they have them, maybe it'll be worth the drive. I checked the Oakley Vault site, but they don't have them there.


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like the Radars vs the Jawbones. The Radars have a little better coverage in my mind. Get a vented lense. It will help with the fogging but wont totally stop it. On very cold days they still fog. One lense to do everything is pretty hard to pick. I would go with the G30. Its not going to be perfect but it will do everything. If you can swing it get two lenses. A dark on and then either a yellow, Clear or the G30 (depending on the types of riding you do).

Check Steepandcheap.com I am a total fan of buying local, but if you dont have anything local...


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Twebb said:


> I really like the Radars vs the Jawbones. The Radars have a little better coverage in my mind. Get a vented lense. It will help with the fogging but wont totally stop it. On very cold days they still fog. One lense to do everything is pretty hard to pick. I would go with the G30. Its not going to be perfect but it will do everything. If you can swing it get two lenses. A dark on and then either a yellow, Clear or the G30 (depending on the types of riding you do).
> 
> Check Steepandcheap.com I am a total fan of buying local, but if you dont have anything local...


That's what's nice about the Radars and Racing Jackets they both come with 2 lenses and I definitely want to get clear for night riding.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Racing Jacket/Jawbone frames fit lower on your cheekbone and do a better job of preventing debris from coming up from underneath. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

FerrouSS said:


> Racing Jacket/Jawbone frames fit lower on your cheekbone and do a better job of preventing debris from coming up from underneath. At least that has been my experience.


That's what I was wondering. I wish I can find a store that had them both, so I can compare them side by side.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

androcathr said:


> I had a local optometrist order me up some Rx customized Oakley Split Jackets.


What lens tint did you order?


----------

